# Time per pound question for brining  hog jowls



## flyinlizard (Apr 22, 2015)

Seen a lot of info for pork belly and butts  but none for jowls.  So how long per pound using Pop"s  Brine.  Jowls are about 1.5 pounds apiece and I have 4 of them.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 22, 2015)

*“Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.”*

Best idea is to ask Pop, but his times are usually gauged buy thickness. So I am guessing a week to 10 days.


----------

